# Sly Fox Summer Ale



## calobes (5/9/14)

Any good recipes? 

I quite like it for a lighter beer and would like to have a few ready for summer as my non beer drinking buddies like it too.

Doing extracts at the moment as I don't have all my BIAB gear together yet, but would like to see recipes for extract and ag for when I do have all my gear (should be soon)

I'm hoping someone has had a successful crack at it! 

Cheers


----------



## danestead (5/9/14)

Im planning on brewing this soon.

My guess is:

100% ale malt
Citra and Simcoe
US05 or I might try 1272

My plan is to make it into somewhat of an all day IPA so going to go pretty heavy on the late hopping.


----------



## calobes (5/9/14)

danestead said:


> Im planning on brewing this soon.
> My guess is:
> 100% ale malt
> Citra and Simcoe
> ...


How would you plan your hopping schedule if you were attempting to make it as close to a clone as possible?


----------



## danestead (5/9/14)

calobes said:


> How would you plan your hopping schedule if you were attempting to make it as close to a clone as possible?


As I've never brewed it before it's all a large stab in the dark however I've planned the following:

I've taken the given data on the Feral website like OG of 1.046, 30 IBU's etc etc.

25L post boil size.
66 degree mash.
100% Ale malt.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 1.6 60 min.

30.00 g. Citra Pellet 12.00 15.1 10 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 10.40 13.1 10 min.

15.00 g. Citra Pellet 12.00 0.0 Whirlpool.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 10.40 0.0 Whirlpool.

25.00 g. Citra Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
25.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 10.40 0.0 Dry Hop

Immersion chill immediately to 70 degrees then 15min whirlpool with the whirlpool hops.


----------



## calobes (5/9/14)

danestead said:


> As I've never brewed it before it's all a large stab in the dark however I've planned the following:
> 
> I've taken the given data on the Feral website like OG of 1.046, 30 IBU's etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate. Do you think, based on an extract recipe, any dex should be used? Or 100% DME? I feel like it should have a little dex to dry it out a bit?


----------



## danestead (5/9/14)

calobes said:


> Thanks for that mate. Do you think, based on an extract recipe, any dex should be used? Or 100% DME? I feel like it should have a little dex to dry it out a bit?


I can't help you there mate as I'm not familiar with extract or dextrose.

Based on the given data on the Feral website of OG 1.046 and 4.7% I've calculated that you want an FG of 1.010. If you have any similar batches you have brewed with the same extract, a similar OG and similar attenuating yeast you should be able to figure out if you will come close to 1.010.


----------



## calobes (5/9/14)

danestead said:


> I can't help you there mate as I'm not familiar with extract or dextrose.
> 
> Based on the given data on the Feral website of OG 1.046 and 4.7% I've calculated that you want an FG of 1.010. If you have any similar batches you have brewed with the same extract, a similar OG and similar attenuating yeast you should be able to figure out if you will come close to 1.010.


thanks for the help mate. I think I'll try a bit of dex and the next time I brew I should be ready for ag.

much appreciated


----------



## jkhlt1210 (5/9/14)

danestead said:


> As I've never brewed it before it's all a large stab in the dark however I've planned the following:
> 
> I've taken the given data on the Feral website like OG of 1.046, 30 IBU's etc etc.
> 
> ...


Did I read that right only 1g of Magnum for bittering?


----------



## calobes (5/9/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> Did I read that right only 1g of Magnum for bittering?


Sly fox really isn't all that bitter, heaps of hop flavour.. The recipe I just created I added 2g Magnum @ 60. It only equates to 3.3 IBU but I didn't even think there would be a late hop addition at all. Would 3.3 IBU's really make much of a difference? Especially with a neutral hop like magnum?


----------



## Nizmoose (6/9/14)

If it wasn't bitter at all I'd just forget a 60 minute addition and save some time


----------



## danestead (6/9/14)

Ive got the 60min addition there to basically even it up to an even 30 IBU's.

I also put it there as a reminder for the next time I brew it that I wanted a total of 60g of hops at 10mins. Sometimes with recipes I find that due to massively high AA ratings (like the vic secret I used recently which was 16% AA) I am unable to put as many grams as I would have liked into my additions because it blows the bitterness way high. This way I know I have achieved the amount of hops I would like in my flavour additions and any remaining IBU's can go into the bittering addition.

But yes, I wouldnt open a vac sealed bag of magnum to take out 1g and then have to vac seal it back up again. I just copy and pasted the recipe straight from promash. Sorry if it created any confusion.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (6/9/14)

danestead said:


> Ive got the 60min addition there to basically even it up to an even 30 IBU's.
> 
> I also put it there as a reminder for the next time I brew it that I wanted a total of 60g of hops at 10mins. Sometimes with recipes I find that due to massively high AA ratings (like the vic secret I used recently which was 16% AA) I am unable to put as many grams as I would have liked into my additions because it blows the bitterness way high. This way I know I have achieved the amount of hops I would like in my flavour additions and any remaining IBU's can go into the bittering addition.
> 
> But yes, I wouldnt open a vac sealed bag of magnum to take out 1g and then have to vac seal it back up again. I just copy and pasted the recipe straight from promash. Sorry if it created any confusion.


All good I was just making sure. I'd like to make it sly fox is a nice easy drinking beer


----------



## stewy (6/9/14)

calobes said:


> thanks for the help mate. I think I'll try a bit of dex and the next time I brew I should be ready for ag.
> 
> much appreciated


I would leave the dex out. I recently did an APA using us05 with the addition of a tiny amount of dex. While it turned out fantastic, I did end up with FG of 1006 - 86% attenuation 
It's still a delicious drop but just a tad too dry for my preference & I feel a more dextrinous wort would have made it even better!


----------



## calobes (13/9/14)

stewy said:


> I would leave the dex out. I recently did an APA using us05 with the addition of a tiny amount of dex. While it turned out fantastic, I did end up with FG of 1006 - 86% attenuation
> It's still a delicious drop but just a tad too dry for my preference & I feel a more dextrinous wort would have made it even better!


Brewed this today. To achieve a fg of 1.010 I had to use some dex, its a fairly light body beer so I think it will be fine. Just plugged the recipe into brewmate to get the og and fg I was after. 

If I used entirely DME it would have far too much body for what im attempting to achieve i think.


----------



## danestead (13/9/14)

calobes said:


> Brewed this today. To achieve a fg of 1.010 I had to use some dex, its a fairly light body beer so I think it will be fine. Just plugged the recipe into brewmate to get the og and fg I was after.
> If I used entirely DME it would have far too much body for what im attempting to achieve i think.


Nice!

What recipe did you end up going with? Ill be brewing my attempt at this soon so I hope to learn from how yours turns out.


----------



## calobes (13/9/14)

Hey danestead,

I went with extract as follows:

2.3kg LDME
.45kg Dextrose
.15kg Carapils (mashed at 66*c for 30mins)

25g Citra @ 10mins
25g Simcoe @ 10mins
1/2 Whirlfloc tab @ 10mins
15g Citra @ Flamout
15g [email protected] Flameout
20g Citra Dryhop after initial ferment
20g Simcoe Dryhop after initial ferment

IBU: 29.4

US-05 pitched at 20*c
Ferment at 20*c

23L batch Chilled

OG: 1.046 (Right on the money)
Expected FG: 1.010

Will let you know how it tastes in a few weeks


----------



## calobes (13/9/14)

I'm kind of regretting that I didn't use more hops @ 10mins. Thinking I should have gone with maybe 35g each instead of 25.

My recipe is a total of 120g hops.

Country brewer sell hops in 60g packs and was kind of hoping it will be a good clone only using one pack of each. Might be a little under hopped but hopefully still good.


----------



## danestead (13/9/14)

calobes said:


> I'm kind of regretting that I didn't use more hops @ 10mins. Thinking I should have gone with maybe 35g each instead of 25.
> 
> My recipe is a total of 120g hops.
> 
> Country brewer sell hops in 60g packs and was kind of hoping it will be a good clone only using one pack of each. Might be a little under hopped but hopefully still good.


I think youll be alright with 50g at 10 mins. Theres not a lot of malt backing it up so I would expect those hops to really shine through.

Ill wait for the verdict in a few weeks!


----------



## calobes (13/9/14)

danestead said:


> I think youll be alright with 50g at 10 mins. Theres not a lot of malt backing it up so I would expect those hops to really shine through.
> Ill wait for the verdict in a few weeks!


Yeah im pretty excited for this one. Ill let you know. Thanks mate


----------



## stewy (14/9/14)

calobes said:


> Brewed this today. To achieve a fg of 1.010 I had to use some dex, its a fairly light body beer so I think it will be fine. Just plugged the recipe into brewmate to get the og and fg I was after.
> 
> If I used entirely DME it would have far too much body for what im attempting to achieve i think.


The software I used also predicted 1.010 FG but that didn't happen in reality, the US05 was a hungry little beast!!

Good luck, I'm sure it will turn out delicious


----------



## danestead (14/9/14)

I'm not sure why people keep looking at a software predicted FG. There are far too many different variables to predict it accurately. I would ignore it all together.


----------



## calobes (14/9/14)

danestead said:


> I'm not sure why people keep looking at a software predicted FG. There are far too many different variables to predict it accurately. I would ignore it all together.


How do you accurately predict fg?


----------



## danestead (14/9/14)

calobes said:


> How do you accurately predict fg?


You dont! You take a stab in the dark based on previous brews. So many different things affect you FG. Mash temps, grain bill, fermentable and unfermentable sugars used, yeast strain, infection etc etc


----------



## calobes (20/9/14)

Eh, not sure about this one. Its not tasting fantastic out of the fermenter, feel like I stuffed something up but cant think of what it would be. Brew day went well, ferment temps constant.

Haven't dry hopped yet, will be transfering to secondary and dry hopping tomorrow. Will post again in a week after tasting it dry hopped.


----------



## danestead (21/9/14)

calobes said:


> Eh, not sure about this one. Its not tasting fantastic out of the fermenter, feel like I stuffed something up but cant think of what it would be. Brew day went well, ferment temps constant.
> Haven't dry hopped yet, will be transfering to secondary and dry hopping tomorrow. Will post again in a week after tasting it dry hopped.


Tastes infected?


----------



## calobes (21/9/14)

danestead said:


> Tastes infected?


Not sure, never had an infection. Almost medicine like, hard to explain. Not like beer thats all I can say.

I'll still keg it regardless and see if it improves over a few weeks. Dry hopped it today, so I'll leave it 4-5 more days in the fermenter


----------



## calobes (21/9/14)

It was in a new fermenter as well, cleaned and sanitized.


----------



## Mickcr250 (21/9/14)

I've had beers before that i was sure were infected at bottling time but turned out great, usually beers with lots of late hops actually I'd definitely keg it and see


----------



## calobes (21/9/14)

Sweet, this beer is all late additions. You re sparked my confidence thanks mate


----------



## calobes (28/9/14)

Kegged this today, might have let it dry hop a day or two longer than I planned but im not worried cause it smells awesome. 

Hit my OG and FG right on the money, happy with that.

The off taste I was detecting eailer seems to have subsided a bit, or maybe the dry hopping is just masking it??

Either way its in the fridge so I will report back in a week or two.


----------



## calobes (7/12/14)

Sorry I haven't updated this in so long, work is unbelievably busy for me this time of year.

So I gave it about 2 months and it still had a gross aftertaste, BUT another brew that I had in the same fermenter had the same aftertaste too. Completely different recipe, same aftertaste. And like the sly fox clone, it tasted really good until the aftertaste hit. So I'm putting it down to something being funky with that fermenter as I'm still getting good brews out of my other fermenters. 

So I think this would be a good recipe, so I'm going to give it another crack in a different fermenter.


----------



## WWDWD (18/12/14)

Sly Fox is a great lighter ale when you dont want something heavy. Diggin' it right now. Planning to try and make something similar next brew. At the moment my recipe is basically a 30ish IBU version of my Hop Hog attempt. I'll have another taste of Sly Fox before making this... but this will taste and smell pretty great regardless.

1.5kg Light LME
1.5kg Wheat LME
500g DME
200G Medium Crystal

23L
IBU 31

15 minute boil / 6L

15g Citra 15 Mins
15g Galaxy 15 Mins
15g Chinook 15 Mins

15g Citra DRY HOPPED
15g Galaxy DRY HOPPED
15g Chinook DRY HOPPED


----------

